# Wo bekomme ich Icons/Symbole für meine Seite ?



## The_real_Guru (9. April 2004)

Ich wusste nicht genau, wo ich diesen Thread erstellen soll, weshalb ich ihn einfach mal hier rein gepackt habe 

Jedenfalls suche ich für mein CMS Backend einige nette Sysmbole/Icons für bestimmte Befehle, wie z.B. "edit", "delete" usw. Am Besten wäre es, wenn diese alle vom gleichen Style wären, so dass ein einheitlicher Eindruck entsteht.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

.guru


----------



## Shaddow (9. April 2004)

a besten madebyself mit photoshop


----------



## The_real_Guru (9. April 2004)

klar wäre das am besten, doch ich bin Coder und kein Grafiker 

.guru


----------



## Receiver (9. April 2004)

Naja, wenn Du ein Coder bist, dann erstell doch einfach Formularbuttons und beschrifte Sie.
Die sehen zwar nicht so toll aus wie grafische Buttons, reichen aber auch für den Anfang.
Außerdem: Selber designen ist immer besser (Urheberrecht), vor allem auch weil Du die Buttons dann farblich an Dein Layout anpassen kannst...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. April 2004)

Wenn du - ohne dir auf die Füsse zu tretten - unkreativ bist, dann greif doch eifach auf fertige Sysmbole aus Windings 1, 2 oder 3 oder auf Webdings zuück ( Windows Schriftarten.


----------



## Shaddow (9. April 2004)

oder noch ne idee:
CODER? wunderbar, dann mach doch forumlar buttons, wies Receiver gesagt hat und formatier sie mit css!


----------



## smarti (9. April 2004)

google Bildersuche - erweiterte Einstellungen - kleine Bilder und .gif

wenn Du ein passendes Bild gefunden hast, musst Du natürlich den Homepage Besitzer fragen ob Du seine Grafik benutzen darfst.

Gruß
smarti


----------



## StefanR (16. April 2004)

STFW GOOGLE|ICONS


----------

